# 5 months PT post op and just started Synthroid



## SweetMelissa (May 20, 2013)

Had PT surgery in 2013 end of june. My surgeon had been optimistic that the left side of my thyroid would kick in after PT last June but numbers kept falling (TSH rose of course) and I was feeling exhausted all the time. Disappointed that I had to start synthroid. Still not feeling great. Will switch to the labs section now. I keep hearing stories about natural thyroid hormone vs synthetic and/or adding cytomel. It's all so confusing. I just want to feel normal again.


----------

